# Neath Valley Stages 2013



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

It must be a good few years since I've covered a rally other than the WRC round, so was a nice change to head out to the Neath Valley Stages 2013 to get some photos. Lovely day throughout (even with the dust!) with some great action from all competitors - here's a few from the Bryn stage.

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









5D3 + 24-70 or 300/2.8 IS
cheers,
drew


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for sharing mate , lovely pix in there .


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

awesome shots there


----------

